# Tire Groover? Cutting Lugs?



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Hey fellas, I'm thinkling about cutting some of the lugs on my Boggers and was looking at buying a tire groover. Has anyone here had any experience doing this ?? This is new to me so I need some advice. I have seen them on ebay anywhere from $65 to $450. I don't wanna spend ALOT of money on one since it's just for small projects. I know ya get what you pay for but can't figure out if the $65 are just pieces of crap or what ?? Looking for opinions. I had a fella at Mud Nats last year say that he uses a very sharp wood chisel and just pushes it throught the lug and pops it right off, I was calling BS on it, has anyone else done this ?? Any info and opinions will be appreciated !!!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would imagine if you heated up a wood chisel with a torch you could cut the lugs clean off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well this fella said he did it without even heating it up that's why I was calling BS. Thinking bout giving it a try though.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I can see it with a high quality wood chisel that's been sharpened properly. I've got a friend that builds cabinets that can shave with his chisels. He's pretty particular about them.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes you could but cutting that much I think it would be much easier just to spend $100 on the proper tool and get it all done easier and without loosing a finger. Lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

How bout an air chisel heated up? Or a saws zall


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sawzall won't fit between the lugz, already thought of that one. Air chisel might do it though. Hmm wonder what they cost ?? Thought about a hot wire and just pull it through the lugs too. All the reviews say that the cheaper groover does fine just have to use ALOT of blades in them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What about a Hot Knife? You can pick one up kind cheap.


----------



## LiftedCamoTony (Mar 27, 2014)

I have one the brand is Ideal Heated Knife I'll take a pic in the next day or two I love it I have sipped and grooved lots of tires with it think I paid $80 for it with a set of blades 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

